# "Safeguard" soap scent?



## anchkee (Apr 13, 2015)

I want to create a soap that smells like safeguard. i like its nice soapy scent. can you help me please?


----------



## anchkee (Apr 13, 2015)

Also I want to make soaps like "palmolive"s chamomile soap and soap with smell of shea butter. :roll:


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome Anchkee! 

I _love_ the smell of Safeguard. Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone who sells a dupe of it anymore. By 'anymore', I mean to say that there used to be a fragrance oil company called Bear Labs that had a fragrance oil called Rhapsody that smelled just like Safeguard (it was awesome!), but sadly, they are no longer around. 

For what it's worth, my next best/favorite 'soapy' fragrance is called 'Soapy Clean', which is sold by Brambleberry. It doesn't smell like Safeguard, but it is wonderfully soapy smelling nevertheless. It actually reminds me very much of the smell of Tone soap.


IrishLass


----------



## anchkee (Apr 14, 2015)

oh im searching for that smell! a soapy clean smell ) thank you :*


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 14, 2015)

Another soapy scent that BB carries is "Shave and a Haircut".  It's more old-school barbershop soapy, but my male victims (er, grateful soap recipients) seem to love it.


----------

